# Blunt Nose Syringes



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Has anyone seen any other sized blunt nosed needles other than the pink ones? I want bigger gauge because the high VG liquids battle in the pink one.


----------



## Xhale (8/6/14)

for mixing, diy, or for filling up tanks?
I ask, because for mixing diy I got a bryans drawing needle which changed my whole world.
Simple piece of plastic pipe actually
http://www.leisureliquids.com/bryans-drawing-needle

edit:it is 4mm ID

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Vern said:


> for mixing, diy, or for filling up tanks?
> I ask, because for mixing diy I got a bryans drawing needle which changed my whole world.
> Simple piece of plastic pipe actually
> http://www.leisureliquids.com/bryans-drawing-needle
> ...



Mainly to empty and refill tanks like the Russian's and Kayfun's.

Bryan's drawing needle looks great... I will keep an eye out for some tube to McGyver one locally. Thanks @Vern!


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

@Rob Fisher, somebody in another thread mentioned a pipe bought from a pet shop selling fish tanks. It can be cut to any length desired. This link is an idea http://www.ctrubber.co.za/shop/clear-pvc-tubing-6001-6002/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher, somebody in another thread mentioned a pipe bought from a pet shop selling fish tanks. It can be cut to any length desired. This link is an idea http://www.ctrubber.co.za/shop/clear-pvc-tubing-6001-6002/



Thanks @capetocuba! Will visit a Pet Shop tomorrow! 

You gotta love the forums with all these helpful peeps!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (8/6/14)

or send @BumbleBee a pm, he should know where to get higher gauge needles, or @Cat mentioned a medical supplier in durban. doesn't matter if it's sharp, it can be cut and/or grinded down to a blunt point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

denizenx said:


> or send @BumbleBee a pm, he should know where to get higher gauge needles, or @Cat mentioned a medical supplier in durban. doesn't matter if it's sharp, it can be cut and/or grinded down to a blunt point



Syringes with different needle sizes I can get at the local Chemist but I was trying to avoid having to use tools that can hurt me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (8/6/14)

if you can get some nice thick gauge needles from the chemist, i will happily blunt them for you


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

denizenx said:


> if you can get some nice thick gauge needles from the chemist, i will happily blunt them for you



Thanks Honey! 

I just went through my wife's collection of needles and she said why can't I just use them as they are... so she selected one and I looked at it but it wasn't any thicker so I proceeded to put the needle back in it's cover but unfortunately I stuck it in my blunt nose needles cover and the tip was of course sharp as hell and went right through the plastic into my finger... 

I think that answers the question as to why I should not play with sharp objects!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (8/6/14)

I just use normal syringe needle big like 14 or 16 g. And cut the tip with a dremel. If you dont have a dremel 5 min of any multitool like a victorinox or leatherman and file after will do the job. I got them at dischem 



This one is 1.6 mm . Same that i used before for coiling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

http://www.yuppiechef.com/meat-poul...-Masterclass-Stainless-Steel-Flavour-Injector


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

Think I might go visit them at Westlake, thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.yuppiechef.com/meat-poul...-Masterclass-Stainless-Steel-Flavour-Injector



Added to basket! Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Added to basket! Thanks @Matthee!


Be careful of the sharp tips!


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Be careful of the sharp tips!


Those, compared to the medical ones, are not sharp at all, but one never knows with the skipper.


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

Found this one too ... way cheaper http://www.bankskitchenboutique.co.za/progressive-plastic-flavour-injector-with-steel-needle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.yuppiechef.com/meat-poul...-Masterclass-Stainless-Steel-Flavour-Injector




those look the business !!!


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

Or what about this one for the big boys!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Or what about this one for the big boys!
> View attachment 6023


This would actually be useful for filling those new 20ml kayfuns


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Or what about this one for the big boys!
> View attachment 6023



I need that one for the Russian Big!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Those, compared to the medical ones, are not sharp at all, but one never knows with the skipper.





Order placed plus a few pezzies for my Tarts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (9/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @capetocuba! Will visit a Pet Shop tomorrow!



Builders Warehouse has it, in the garden section - irrigation/sprinkler stuff. 

yuppiechef.....i was going to get a milk frother from them for mixing, but i have a Dremel so eventually i figured out how to make one, what i could use for a rod. i was telling mother about it and she came up with some thin knitting needles. So i'll cut one to a suitable length and epoxy two small strips of soft plastic across the end - like plastic from an icecream container. Two strips about 5mm wide and 15mm long, stuck together over the knitting needle rod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

